# Turning grabbing into a 'game' sorta.



## Sebastior (Jul 29, 2013)

When i have to clip Baby's talons, i'd have to grab him, i've only had to do this once, i think it's time for another one now. His talons are usually trimmed naturally since he likes to climb around on his toys, and on the mic stand i have, i put sand paper on certain areas.
Obviously he doesn't like to be grabbed, but if i could turn it into a game, and needed to clip his talons, it'd probably make it easier for both of us.
I do have a clicker, which i'm assuming could be quite useful here.

But how do i go about it, in steps. He still hasn't learnt what the click means 'cause it just scares him, but we're working on it, but once he's got that down, how do i go about it from there?


----------



## Double Trouble (Nov 24, 2013)

you need to associate the clicking sound with the treat first.. IE. Millet (or whatever your tiel likes alot (sunflower seed etc) before you can start training.

only when your bird hears the click then starts looking for the treat, you can start actively training your bird (or dog, cat, duck, possum etc) to do other things/tricks.

this can be a lengthy process, since every bird is different


----------



## Sebastior (Jul 29, 2013)

I know, but how do i go about the grabbing, do i start just having my hand over him, then progressively lower it, then touching him?
He's really tame, i've had to grab him before for a few seconds (ie when he play fights sometimes he can get really into it, so i hold him down for 2 seconds and tell him to be gentle), sometimes he doesn't mind, sometimes he wants to cuddle or masturbate afterwards which is strange, but i guess it's not too big of a deal for him since he knows i won't hurt him, but i want him to not mind whatsoever.


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

I simply don't use my hands. Use a towel  If you use a towel he will associate that with being the problem, not your hands. Using a towel makes life a lot easier. You won't get bit, the bird won't be panicking over hands, you can have a nice, soft and secure grip on the bird etc.


----------



## Sebastior (Jul 29, 2013)

I guess so yeah. He's never actually bit me yet, which is great. Doesn't mean he won't though.


----------



## Double Trouble (Nov 24, 2013)

I got Badger used to being 'grabbed' by getting him to step up on one hand then full hand stroking him (like you would a cat or dog) with the other hand, but one stroke first and telling him he was a good lad.

Once he was used to this, every time i asked him to step up i would increase the strokes to two.. Then three.. Then four and everytime i would reward him with a pod of millet.

Its like desensitizing him to hands.. Full hands.

It takes time but you will get there eventually.

Now i can just two hand pick him up if i ever need to, like to put him in his cage fast cos i need to leave in a hurry, administer meds, check eyes, feet/nails and wing check etc

I can even grab him to blow 'raspberries' on his back, face and chest and he has no fear of me or my hands at all.

When i brought him home (November 1st 2013) he was 17 weeks old.

Hope some of this helps somewhat 
Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sebastior (Jul 29, 2013)

No need for the clicker then, or?
He doesn't seem to mind being grabbed for a few seconds, but if i turn him upside down (clip his talons), he starts moving around, so it's very uncomfortable for both of us, i'll give it a shot though. How long did it take badger, and how old was he when you started?


----------



## Double Trouble (Nov 24, 2013)

I started getting him used to hands the day after i got him, some may disagree with it but every bird is different.

when i say getting him used to hands, first off it was getting him used to stepping up, it took a few days, then it was about two weeks after that when i started the full hand stroke training.

i did it all without the clicker tho i do have one (i used it for the budgies) but personally i think the clicker is pointless, again others may disagree.. its up to you if you feel the need to use one or not tho.

Birds in general don't like being turned onto their backs since its not a natural thing for them, they cant use their wings to fly away (instinct thing) so any bird will fight.. again you can get them used to it.. some may never get used to it.... but some grow to love it.

even badger as stupid tame as he is, he still doesn't like being put on his back, so nail trims are are two man job.. but its not really necessary since his pedi perches are pretty good at keeping his nails trimmed.


----------



## Sebastior (Jul 29, 2013)

Yeah, Baby lets me cover his back with my hand while cuddling, so what i'm doing with that is to just try and hold my hand longer and longer, then do a few strokes and so on.
I don't really need to trim his nails either, only like once before i got them sandpaper grip things, i ran out and couldn't afford to buy more so now they need trimming again.


----------



## Double Trouble (Nov 24, 2013)

sandpaper perch covers are bad for bird feet, so i advise against getting any more.. invest in a pedi perch 

sandpaper floor sheets are also bad for bird feet


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

How is a pedi perch different from a sandpaperperch?


----------



## Sebastior (Jul 29, 2013)

Ah right, guess i'll have to do that, but he's never in his cage, so i'd have to figure out a way to mount it up on his playstand.


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

dianne said:


> How is a pedi perch different from a sandpaperperch?


Sandpaper perch covers & sandpaper on the floor of the cage can be eaten, the grit etc in these papers are bad for Tiels, it can impact in their crop. It's fine for birds that need to eat grit like budgies but not safe for cockatiels


----------



## Double Trouble (Nov 24, 2013)

Peaches&Me said:


> Sandpaper perch covers & sandpaper on the floor of the cage can be eaten, the grit etc in these papers are bad for Tiels, it can impact in their crop. It's fine for birds that need to eat grit like budgies but not safe for cockatiels


That is also misinformation but so easily and widely believed.

Budgies do not need grit either since they hull their seeds. Grit is meant for larger birds even tho it is marketed for any bird.

Its ridiculous and causes so many issues like crop issues and/or blockages, gut/bowel blockages and bumblefoot etc

Oyster shell however is good for them but not overly important if they have a really good and balanced diet 

Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------

